# Anyone in the Tampa Bay, FL Area?



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone here know of support groups for Social Anxiety or Agoraphobia?

Does anyone in this area want to meetup or talk ? 

Thank You,
Shana


----------



## solitarian (Nov 14, 2009)

I live in the Tampa Bay area and wouldn't mind talking or meeting up with others. There is a Tampa Bay social anxiety group on Meetup.com, but it hasn't been active lately, and I never made it to any of the meetings.


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

I know there’s a St. Pete Anxiety meetup, and I was thinking of going to their next meetup. There’s also a shyness and introvert meetup. I remember there was a Tampa SAD meetup a year or so ago, I also never made it to one of their meet ups. :/


----------

